# Wilkie's Jake Collection (as requested)



## Wilkie (May 23, 2009)

A couple of people asked to see my jake collection so here it is, all of 'em.  I only have 33 different ones, meager compared to sloughducks 168+.






































































































































 [/IMG]


----------



## marjorie040 (May 23, 2009)

Holy Jamaica Ginger WOW!!
 I'd say a pretty fantastic collection!
 I really enjoyed looking to those, Wilkie, thanks for posting!!
 Regards,


----------



## Miles (May 23, 2009)

Sweet collection, gotta love themes!


----------



## Dabeel (May 23, 2009)

Great to finally see them all! I didn't know Hostetter's made a Jamaica Ginger.....very cool!

 Thanks for showing them.

 Which one of the San Francisco ones is the rarest one that you have?
 I want to find an E.G Lyons sometime.

 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (May 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Great to finally see them all! I didn't know Hostetter's made a Jamaica Ginger.....very cool!
> 
> ...


 I "think" the Crane & Brigham is the rarest out the ones I have but I'm not 100% sure.  Maybe Lordbud or Sloughduck will know for sure.  
 Yeah, there are a few varients of the Hostetters jake.  I had three different ones once but at the time I didn't keep varients and I sold two on ebay.  One had a flared lip and the other a tooled lip.  

 I'm curious about the Folger's.  I'm wondering if there is any connection to Folgers coffee?  

 On that Lyons, what looks like a crack on the neck is actually drippy glass from when it was made.


----------



## Dabeel (May 24, 2009)

Hey Tim
 I did a search and found that it is connected to the coffee company which had locations in SF, CA and Kansas City.
 "This three pound coffee tin can is marked,  J. A. FOLGER & CO. Kansas City and San Francisco.   It is named COMRADE steel cut COFFEE."  

 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Doug, I'd always wondered but that's as far as it went[]  I'm glad to know the answer.


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

I will defer to Sloughduck's knowledge of relative rarity as his collection far outshines my modest gathering of Western jakes.
 I have a couple Turner's variants embossed "S.F." rather than New York, very likely the same company...?
 My collection numbers 35 including multiple examples of E.G. Lyons and McMillan & Kester, two Redingtons with different lips, etc.
 Need to find that box and take some pictures...


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 24, 2009)

Very nice! I love the Hostetters bottle.Just went and checked.I have a F.Brown I totally forgot about.Thats a really cool collection. Thanks for sharing. Tom


----------



## sloughduck (May 24, 2009)

Wilkie,
  I will try an get some photos of a few of my jakes on so you can have a look. Don


----------



## sloughduck (May 24, 2009)

Yep Turner's are the same San Francisco Branch of NY business was started in 1853,sold to McMillian and Kester in 1865.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 24, 2009)

Darn wilkie...i was gonna offer you the sanfords if you didnt have it..= ) but you have it and labeled..lol anyone else wants it let me know..no charge....Nice Jakes Wilkie


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Will try and get these on.Probably will have resize.Here are  the Wenzells I have.Will put more on later.


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## Dabeel (May 25, 2009)

Very Nice ones Don!

 I had no idea there were so many different Jamaica Gingers out there........This is a good thread for learning more about them.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2009)

Wow Don, nice ones.  I love that blue one, great color,  and I had never seen one with Wenzell spelled out.  That must be a rare one.  Sorry I couldn't make it over on Sunday, had to do family stuff.  I'd still like to stop by and see them one of these days.


----------



## ktbi (May 26, 2009)

Very nice Tim. I had no idea there were that many available.  Ready to come over and take a look when you get settled.  Give me a call....Ron


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> Darn wilkie...i was gonna offer you the sanfords if you didnt have it..= ) but you have it and labeled..lol anyone else wants it let me know..no charge....Nice Jakes Wilkie


 Eric, thanks anyway, the thought is really appreciated.


----------



## glass man (May 27, 2009)

GROOVEY! I really love the pumkin seed oneand the cobalt one of DONS! JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (May 27, 2009)

beautiful collection Wilkie, quite impressive.  I was going to offer it to you until I saw that you have one, but I recently dug one of theose Jamaican ginger fruit cordials, the hines variant shaped like a little case gin.  I just listed it today on my site, for 40 bucks, I was wonderin if you thought that was fair, and what they normally go for?


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Wilkie,There are 3 variants for the Red Seal.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: sloughduck
> 
> Hey Wilkie,There are 3 variants for the Red Seal.


 Do you have them?  Can you post pics?  It's good to know, now when I come across another one I won't dismiss it as one I already have without looking closer.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, I will have to dig the box out again.I have been going through the jake's for the last 4 days,trying to make a way to get them out of boxes,outside of going through every box i have.I think I now have it down to 7 boxes full + an 8th with only six plus some extra's.Hell I hadn't realized until I got started how many I actually had,but of course i just don't collect just western.Although I do have 2 of the rarest.A Donald McMillans and a Abramans and Carrols. I also posted my pumpkins seeds in this thread.Haven't gotten to all the regular jake flask shaped essences I have.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Wilkie,  I will post pictures later.The only difference is the maker,This is embossed on one of the side panels. 
 1. Wm H. Raymond Grocery Co.
 2. Delano Potter & Co.
 3.Thomas Dana & Co.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, if that's the only difference don't worry about it, unless you want to[]


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 2, 2009)

Picked up a new jake this week, pretty cheap!
 It's a label only, no embossing, but I like the bottle design and would have paid for that even if it didn't have a label.


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2009)

COOL ONE WILKS MAN!!!![&:] JAMIE


----------

